# 1992 skyline gtr no start help



## jsher92 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi All !

I have a 1992 GTR I just bought with a crank no start condition. I checked around but cant find the answers I am looking for. I have no injector pulse, on all 6 injectors. I have spark, CAS is new.

1 - I have 12 volts to the injectors at all times, key on, key off, crank. Is it normal to have 12 volts with the key off ? I have a wiring diagram but it isn't very good, but it looks like the injectors are wired to battery power and should have 12 volts at all times. 

2 - If I remove the ENG CONT fuse, which looks like feeds the injector power, I have 12 volts to the feed side, and 8 volts sometimes on the load side, some times 12 volts on the load side. This is with the fuse out. This seems wrong to me, as there shouldn't be voltage on both sides with the fuse out, correct ? 

3 - Even if there was a short to power in the injector voltage supply, wouldn't the car still start ? I would assume the injector doesn't care where the power comes from, as long as it has voltage, and a ground....It seems like the ECU isn't grounding the injectors to allow them to open. When the ECU fails, does it typically not supply the ground to all the injectors, or is it usually only one or two that fail ? To me it would seem that the drivers in the ECU would only fail one at a time ? 

Any help is appreciated !
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## fran882 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi pal, looking at the wiring diagrams I've got for the RB26 engine, there should only be power to the injectors via the dropping resistor once the key is in either the Ign/Start position i.e. pin 3 on the key switch provides power, from what I can gather it might be worthwhile to plug and play another ECU in there if you've got one available, maybe open the one you've got there and look for any signs of moisture ingress or burning also? it's not much information but hope it might help you out in some way.


----------



## jsher92 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank for the reply. It is much appreciated ! Seeing that I have power to the injectors all the time, and I even have the ecu out of the car at the moment, I believe I have a short in the main engine harness somewhere. This would also explain why I have voltage on both sides of the engine control fuse. 

Anyone had issues with the main engine harness shorting somewhere ? Is there any common spots where the harness has issues ?

Thanks !


----------

